# Amiga Forever 6 Released!



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Any Amiga lovers out there?

Well Amiga Forever 6, the official Amiga emulator, has now been released.........

and I bought it!
















http://www.amigaforever.com/


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan please explain in a language I can understand ... what the feck does it do??


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've read the whole page and haven't a clue it seems to be in Swahili.

Could be anything, a lawn feed, a puncture kit, a ball game, could be owt


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Basicaly,

It allows you to run Amiga software on a PC.

Sorry if you never had the pleasure of using an Amiga it was a brilliant computer.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Way above my head







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Can you play space invaders on it







?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Bloody hell Stan,

Amiga's were years ago, Sinclair type of era wern't they??????


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan said:


> Basicaly,
> 
> It allows you to run Amiga software on a PC.
> 
> Sorry if you never had the pleasure of using an Amiga it was a brilliant computer.


 Wow, isn't this like being able to watch all your programmes in black and white on your new LCD 1" deep flat and widescreen digital telly























Sorry Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sinclair era.









Amiga first saw the light of dawn in 1985 and died (sort of) in 1992.

Tha fact is the Amiga is still going, check out Amiga. com.

Can you play space invaders on it?

Yes, you can play a hell of a lot of games on it in 16,000,000 colours when the PC had only 8 or 16.
















Have a look at the rest of the web site, it's fascinating.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan said:


> Have a look at the rest of the web site, it's fascinating.

















Stop it Stan, I am going to pee my pants


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nothing black and white about this is there?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

And here's one using Aweb, the built in browser.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Wasnt the Amiga just a less powerful C64?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roger,

The first Amiga, the 1000, would have been a major advance over previous Commodore machines.

It was fully multi tasking (Window XP has just about got there) and the memory management was outstanding at the time. Wintel machines have always used brute force to go faster and the software makers use all of the power available to run some ropey stuff. Though WinXP et al is trying to root out the non OS compliant stuff quite well.

But the "speed" of any computer is as much related to the programming of the software as to the power of the hardware. Imho.

I bet Win 95 would go like stink on my machine (if it would run at all














).


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Stan,

I have just upgraded...what about this little beauty??


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Cool Roger!

I quite fancy an Amstrad NC 100 or 200, does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Stan,

No it doesnt.

I got one of those Amstard lugables what they called a laptop, do you remember them, green LCD screen, one floppy drive and Gem O/S??

I mite swap it for a watch with no guts, or somthing of equal value!!

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep,

Remember it well Roger.

It's a bit of fun playing with old machines, shame my Pentium 1 160 Mhz won't run Amiga forever.









But the Amiga did much more than a "pc" because of the brilliant chip set it had.









I wish I still had my LED calculator, it might be worth something if the LED watches are anything to go by.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I wish I still had my LED calculator, it might be worth something if the LED watches are anything to go by.


Stan,

One of my colleagues had quite a sideline in building Sinclair Black Watches ( remember them?)

He would spend most of the working day assembling the darn things, they fetch good money thesedays.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Stan, I still have 3 Amigas 1 500 and 2 1200. at the time I was using my 1200 I thought why would I want to downgrade to a PC sad thing is without the backing it needed it it sort of faded from sight but it is still about in one form or another. New machines are being built but not in the numbers that would threaten the PCs dominance in the marketplace. If the same investment had been put into Amiga I would still be usiing it and so would a lot of others.

Julian


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roger,

I do so remember the Sinclair black watch.............. and the wrist radio.









Julian,

I knew there was another Amigan on the forum.









If Commodore had pushed the A3000 into the business arena there would have been no Wintel machines.









Do you remember this fantastic two pane file manager?

Dopus4.

Windows still can't compete, unless you buy Total Commander or Directory Opus 6.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I had a ZX81 with the wobble ram! Made a wodden frame to hold it tight! Green pvc to stick on the b&w tv!

My brother got the Speccy. I got a beeb micro and the an acorn (RISC OS fantastic it's still in the loft must dig it out for the litlun!).

Also in the loft is one of those portable Amstrads. Took 16 D cells I think not very portable!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I never owned a computer until I was 29







Always had the latest games console but never had the slightest interest in computers.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well I owned (in oldest order):


Acorn Atom
Sinclair ZX Spectrum (played "The Hobbit" day and night for about 4 months!)
Acorn Electron (plus new fangled 3.5 inch disk drive add-on)
Sinclar QL
Amstrad 1640 (is that right?)
IPC 60Mhz Pentium (first PC I owned; used other at work)

I think that's the correct order...I remember waiting for the mail-order Spectrum to arrive; every morning I would wait and intercept the postman, after 2 months this got boring for me as well as him...it did finally arrive...but very late.

In addition, I used Commodore PETs and Apple IIs at work...(showing my age again; must stop doing that







)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Stan

I had an amiga in the distant past, I seem to remember being thrilled that it was 2 meg!

Far exceeded my Sinclair Spectrum 48k that it replaced.









Previous to that a Dragon 32.


----------

